
Find your color scheme - kidmar
http://colourco.de/
======
jimhart3000
Looks great! One thing to consider - the Sass download button is a US Dollar
sign, which initially confused me when I saw it as I wondered if there was
some sort of paid feature.

------
dwightgunning
I found being thrown into "free build" was a bit confusing and took me a few
minutes to bash around and figure it out.

Starting with one of the more typical modes (triad etc.) might be a way to
ease people into your UI model. It's quite different to other tools that serve
the same purpose so being gentle may help.

Otherwise it's eventually very intuitive, ultra fast (in my Chrome) and
feature complete. Nice job!

------
dack
I love this tool and just put some of the colors in my current scss-based app.
Thanks!

One frustration I ran into - when I'm choosing colors by hovering around the
window, sometimes the color I want can only be found by hovering over the "+"
button on the right (a particular shade of red)... so then when I click it, it
adds a new color instead of picking the one I was hovering on. Pretty
frustrating! Overall this tool is great though.

------
visakanv
Oh wow, this is a beautiful tool that I've always dreamed of having!
Wonderful! I agree with some of the nitpicks, but overall, omg I've always
wanted this. Thank you!

------
scottjad
What formula do you use to calculate the color for the foreground text that
shows the color of the background?

~~~
mih
The source code is on [https://github.com/Zaku-
eu/colourco.de](https://github.com/Zaku-eu/colourco.de) . Maybe you can check
it out

~~~
scottjad
Thank you.

[https://github.com/Zaku-
eu/colourco.de/blob/be7a41500fd1b358...](https://github.com/Zaku-
eu/colourco.de/blob/be7a41500fd1b3580c748cf139e9d8b52f67705b/client/converter.coffee#L73)

or a convenient Emacs command/function:

    
    
      (defun rgb-to-fgc (&optional background)
        "Returns a hex RGB triplet string for a chosen color or
      BACKGROUND."
        (interactive)
        (let ((background-rgb (color-name-to-rgb (or background
                                                     (read-color nil t))))
              (m (/ 96.0 255))
              (foreground-rgb (mapcar (lambda (x)
                                        (+ x (if (> (apply #'max background-rgb)
                                                    (- 1 m))
                                                 (* m -1)
                                               m)))
                                      background-rgb))
              (foreground (apply #'color-rgb-to-hex foreground-rgb)))
          (message foreground)
          foreground))

------
blueskin_
One option that is very well hidden: Click to fix the colour, and an up arrow
appears at the bottom. From there, you can type in an RGB/hex/cmyk/etc code to
change the colour, e.g. if you want to find colours to go with a specific one
that's already in use.

~~~
ajonit
yes, that should be bit more prominent.

------
fauria
Reminds me of Kuler: [https://kuler.adobe.com/](https://kuler.adobe.com/)

~~~
louhike
I've immediately thought about it when I saw the title. I was wondering what
value is added. The interface is quite different.

My problem here is that you cannot see where you are heading, you are just
moving your mouse everywhere until you find a color.

It gets also complicated when you found a color but want afterwise to change
it. You come back the website, but how do you find where was your color? How
to make an orange a little more redish as an example? These are things I often
do when I am looking for colors for a website UI or when changing a picture in
Lightroom/Darktable. Maybe I missed some features?

------
wiradikusuma
This is a silly question, but how do I use the color for web dev? E.g. 1st
column is for buttons, 2nd column is for background, 3rd is for texts, etc.

~~~
maxvu
One color for the most present text, and another for the main background. One
color for one level of headers, another for another background color (perhaps
another block like a header or a sidebar), and so on.

Get a sweet font and you just might have a beautiful website.

~~~
joshmlewis
As a designer, I wish it was that easy. :)

~~~
pc86
I think “beautiful website” (or maybe just pretty) _is_ that easy, but if all
you’re hiring a designer for is to make something pretty, you shouldn’t be
hiring a designer.

~~~
joshmlewis
That's an interesting point. I agree pretty paint is not what you should hire
a designer for, although you very well can and a lot of people do. I would say
though that a beautiful website encompasses all of the above as far as being
pretty, experience is perfect, etc.

------
bphogan
I like this. I have used
[http://colorschemedesigner.com](http://colorschemedesigner.com) because of
the preview features, but there's something different and awesome about this.

I'm having a little trouble with the hovers - I don't see well and have to
zoom in the screen - having the menus activate on hover and then having to
hover over the tools to see the tooltips is a problem. I understadn the need
to save space but I really dislike "mystery meat" navigation.

Also, the two things that are missing for me here are colorblindness
simulations and exporting a color palette for PhotoShop. Both of those are
features of colorschemedesigner.com

I see it's open-source, which is fantastic. So if nobody gets around to doing
the two features I mentioned, maybe I can find some time.

------
r0h1n
Thank you! This is my new colour tool instead of Piknik
([http://color.aurlien.net/](http://color.aurlien.net/)) and Color Scheme
Designer
([http://www.colorschemedesigner.com](http://www.colorschemedesigner.com)).

------
sgt
Very cool - I find the "analogic & complement" feature to be the most
interesting.

------
zwischenzug
I've always wanted something like this, as I suck at design in general.
Thanks!

------
higherpurpose
This used to be the best for this stuff in the past:

[http://colorschemedesigner.com/](http://colorschemedesigner.com/)

But now yours has definitely taken that place, with a much better UI/UX.

~~~
devNoise
Maybe I haven't figure out how to use colourcode right, but when I switch out
of free build I lose the color that I had locked/selected. That makes it hard
for me to make a color scheme that matches the background of a logo I have.
The color scheme designer doesn't have that issue. Otherwise it looks like a
nice site for getting color schemes.

------
saimey
Great tool, love the design!

Here's 15 alternatives,

[http://codecondo.com/15-color-scheme-pallete-generators-
web-...](http://codecondo.com/15-color-scheme-pallete-generators-web-
designers/)

------
calinet6
Love it! The UI is very well executed, such that I've found more color combos
I like through playing with this than with other similar UIs. Bookmarked. Nice
work.

------
pdq
This is basically a clone of:
[http://color.hailpixel.com/](http://color.hailpixel.com/)

~~~
notimpotent
I like the much simplified interface on this.

------
pattle
This is great! Exactly what I've been looking for. I'll definitely use it on
my next project

------
mattlutze
It appears in the very light shades, at least on the analogic, that the sample
boxes have slight gradients at their boundaries. Am I just seeing things or is
this accurate?

If it's not just my eyes, it makes difficult the experience of judging the
very light shades.

~~~
blt
You are seeing Mach Bands:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach_bands](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach_bands)

> "The Mach bands effect is due to the spatial high-boost filtering performed
> by the human visual system on the luminance channel of the image captured by
> the retina."

~~~
mattlutze
That's very cool. I feel like I should have known about that... I suppose,
it's a good argument for not using big blocks of slightly different light
colors in a design.

------
aashishkoirala
Excellent, both idea and execution. So simple yet so useful. Love it.

------
joshmlewis
I think there should be a buffer on the edges especially for people on
laptops. Even a 5-10px buffer would be beneficial so I don't have to skirt
around the edge of the window.

------
qute
Very cool - I agree with that. One question: it seems I can choose any color
in 'Free Build' with one click except gray. Is it intentional or did I miss
something?

~~~
TaminoMartinius
Hint: You can scroll up/down to change saturation

~~~
qute
Thanks, I totally dig it now :) though I find it not intuitive enough without
the hint You gave (Hint: if you scroll a tiny bit when moving your mouse, you
might even not see the difference. So even those users who would try scrolling
during the first visit might get a thought that scrolling doesnt do anything).
By the way, is scrolling a legit move on all touchscreens?

------
highace
Wondered how you were doing the menu slide-in on hover... tables! Despite not
being semantic that works really well and looks really easy to set up.

~~~
danbruc
I immediately started hating this behavior once I wanted to try out all the
color generation schemes. It is probably a question of personal preference and
how you are using it but for what I just did - trying out all the options - I
found the behavior REALLY annoying.

------
joekrill
Wow this is awesome. And open source! Love it. Thanks!

------
Systemic33
Awesome job! Bookmarked for future usage :)

------
daGrevis
This is cool. Next step would be a tool that would allow to export this as
color scheme for editor!

------
tankenmate
Not working for me on Firefox; I have javascript et al turned on, but no
juice.

~~~
koala_advert
Requires cookies to be enabled too if you're using something like Self
Destructing Cookies.

------
saltcod
Extremely cool. Very well done. Would love to hear about how you build this.

------
omegote
Fonts look like crap in Chrome / Windows 7... as usual.

